# NEMLEC, NORSTAR, ETC.



## rhl (Jun 10, 2002)

I'M CURIOUS ABOUT NEMLEC, NORSTAR, ETC THAT I SEE ON THE NEWS SOMETIMES. WHAT OTHER REGIONAL TEAMS ARE THERE IN MASSACHUSETTS? WHAT DOES IT TAKE TO JOIN ON AN INDIVIDUAL OR DEPARTMENTAL BASIS? WHAT TYPE OF TRAINING IS THERE? WHO PAYS FOR THE O.T. OR DISABILITY SHOULD AN INJURY OCCUR? RHL


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

THe only one that I know that you haven't listed is MetroSTAR. As far as I know you must be full-time police officer, agency must be a member of the regional SWAT team and your Chief must sponsor you.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

We have 6 guys on MetroStar, If they get called out for a search and rescue or a SWAT type incident they have to get it approved to respond from our dept because the dept is the one footing the bill to send it's officers to call outs.

I guess it all works out in the end because if we need 20 to 30 guys for a search and rescue MetroStar will send out a team and it won't cost us for the additional man power.

Not sure about the search and rescue aspect of it but I know there is allot of training for the snipers.

Here is a link with some info on them:
http://www.ci.norwood.ma.us/npd/new.htm#METROSTAR


----------



## LINSY (Jan 6, 2003)

There is more than just swat for metroLEC - Im part of a cyber crime task force - They pay for most of the training... and great opportunities to learn and be a part of some really good investigations - especially if you work for a small town. There are many new branches coming out and a great opportunity to reagionalize resources..... Plus its fun and good networking!!!


----------

